# LaWoman 55 days in flower



## Merryjane (Feb 23, 2010)

This was a free seed from Attitude. She's going to be a special lady. :hubba: 
Glad I got a clone off her.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

That is one dank *** looking plant....very nice...let us know how she smokes..


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Please let us know! Score one fer the tude! Oh yes a smoke report please! Score one fer you! How's she smell?


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

that looks crazy


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn that **** is DANK!


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 26, 2010)

If she smoke how she looks u have urself a winnah


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2010)

chunky but funky! healthy looking girl ya got there


----------



## Merryjane (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments. I can't wait to try her out too. This is by far my best plant ever. I wished I had grown her out a little longer before flowering. She's been very easy to grow. 
No amber as of yet so well wait


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

weird it looks so different from mine..and so purple mine was green! awesome looking plant.


----------



## Merryjane (Mar 4, 2010)

Where does the purple come from?  I know it's not temps


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 4, 2010)

to me it looks more like a purple strain....and more indica than the la woman..maybe they sent a different seed or maybe you got a cool pheno? who knows. I have one more la woman seed maybe my next one will be mroe liek that who knows..plus mine took forever...


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 8, 2010)

that stuffs looks nice!


----------



## todoobie (Mar 8, 2010)

perty its full of crystals


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 8, 2010)

DANG DUDE!!!! I got a la woman free too....


I hope mine turns out half as good as that


----------

